# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Knocking out 2 non load bearing walls - Perth

## howardc

Hey everyone, 
I'm thinking of knocking out 2 non load bearing walls in my mosman park townhouse. 1 is a wall seperating the kitchen from the laundry. It's a 2m x 1m single brick wall. The other wall is 2m by 75cm between the kitchen and loungroom. 
I'm very much a non D.I.Y guy after giving my bathroom a go so I was wondering if anyone could provide an estimate on how much the job would cost? 
Also can anyone recommend anyone for the job? 
Thanks very much!

----------

